# Buy Nothing month



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone successfully done a buy nothing month? I am going to try it out. According to this 

http://www.buynothingnew.com.au/

This month is a buy nothing new month. I think it is worth a try. I can still buy used books!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

OR get them from the library


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> *Has anyone successfully done a buy nothing month?* I am going to try it out. According to this
> 
> http://www.buynothingnew.com.au/
> 
> This month is a buy nothing new month. I think it is worth a try. *I can still buy used books*!


 ... it will be practically hard not to buy anything as long as one exists. Even you don't "shop=buy" anything for a month, you're still "consuming=buy" in other ways. Eg. internet service to post in this forum unless using service at library in which case, taxpayers (including you) are paying=buying for this service. 

As a "latebuyer" perhaps you can defer your "buying" for a lot longer than the most of us. :biggrin: Good luck with your buy-nothing-for-a-month exercise though.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

^Agreed. It's the same as people who claim everyone should boycott the gas stations for a day. Unless you change y our driving habits or don't drive at all that day, all you're doing is deferring your purchase to a later date - the consumption stays the same.

I think one could certainly try a buy nothing non-essential this month. Or use only the food you have on hand/freezer this month until pantry and freezer are empty. Of course you'll have to refill them the next month, but you might be addressing some food waste concerns that way.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Buying things are what creates and maintains jobs, the economy and in the long term, our standard of living.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

This is a really good idea, but you need to make sure you do it properly. Make sure you and your kids eat second-hand food and provide your wife with pre-used tampons. It's amazing what you can acquire with a little dumpster diving these days.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The only way someone could accomplish this is by deferring their buying (e.g. stock up on food or supplies). And then you haven't proved anything, only shifted the purchases by ~ 30 days.

A more useful exercise might be a camping/hunting trip, and trying to live off the land with some hunting. Not only would you grow beyond the city experience, but also experience the traditional Canadian experience.

You could also adopt some of that lifestyle to actually reduce your material consumption, if it works for you.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have tried a modified version. I think just not buying anything for a month is silly as that is about deferring items for 30 days. However, because I buy in bulk a lot, and sometimes don't use things up before they go bad, I have instituted modified versions. It's usually with the exception of fruits and vegetables, and milk for the kids, we don't buy groceries for a month. I don't prestock up and just try to make meals with what we have. It allows me to use to the stuff on the freezer that is fine, but i didn't get around to eating. I use up older pantry supplies or things, that I wonder why the heck I bought. I don't know it is exactly a month, sometimes it's For couple of weeks, but it is usually when I am feeling like I have throw out too much food, and my freezer is really full. I get pretty creative the longer we go. 

We don't buy a lot of other things on a month, except for what is needed. So, not buying groceries for a month is our biggest spending


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I have tried a modified version. I think just not buying anything for a month is silly as that is about deferring items for 30 days. However, because I buy in bulk a lot, and sometimes don't use things up before they go bad, I have instituted modified versions. It's usually with the exception of fruits and vegetables, and milk for the kids, we don't buy groceries for a month. I don't prestock up and just try to make meals with what we have. It allows me to use to the stuff on the freezer that is fine, but i didn't get around to eating. I use up older pantry supplies or things, that I wonder why the heck I bought. I don't know it is exactly a month, sometimes it's For couple of weeks, but it is usually when I am feeling like I have throw out too much food, and my freezer is really full. I get pretty creative the longer we go.
> 
> We don't buy a lot of other things on a month, except for what is needed. So, not buying groceries for a month is our biggest spending


I like deferring, if you hestitate and defer a purchase you may end up buying less.
I can't tell you the times I almost bought something, but delayed for months, and ended up not buying it.
I also think that focus on that item kept me from thinking about buying other items.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> I like deferring, if you hestitate and defer a purchase you may end up buying less.
> I can't tell you the times I almost bought something, but delayed for months, and ended up not buying it.
> I also think that focus on that item kept me from thinking about buying other items.


That will work fine for discretionary purchases, but for food, it's not like you're going to rethink 'do we even need cheese at all' after running out 2 weeks ago.

With my last car, I came a day or two shy of making it an entire month without buying gas. And that was with commuting to work, going to sports, grocery shopping, etc.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

nobleea said:


> That will work fine for discretionary purchases, but for food, it's not like you're going to rethink 'do we even need cheese at all' after running out 2 weeks ago.
> 
> With my last car, I came a day or two shy of making it an entire month without buying gas. And that was with commuting to work, going to sports, grocery shopping, etc.


For food it actually could work. This assumes that you have other good at home though. If you by just enough for the week, then it doesn't matter.

Ironically, I am on a cheese stoppage at home ur house. We love cheese and different types of cheese. I spend $150 on cheese recently, but yet keep buying more cheese. I have told the kids, we eat up all the cheese in the fridge, and then we will buy more. No more cheese for the month


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

nobleea said:


> That will work fine for discretionary purchases, but for food, it's not like you're going to rethink 'do we even need cheese at all' after running out 2 weeks ago.
> 
> With my last car, I came a day or two shy of making it an entire month without buying gas. And that was with commuting to work, going to sports, grocery shopping, etc.


Yes, but most of the easy savings are with discretionary purchases.
I put off buying an expensive car, until I bought a cheaper car.

I've put off buying a new tablet, e-reader, camera, computer, cell phone for months and months now. 

Though I'd never stop myself from the next pair of running shoes.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I think the intent is to not stop buying food, but discretionary purchases like clothes. However, with a trip to the States coming up, I am finding my resolve weakening. I still haven't discovered how to curb my eating out and clothing spending even though I budget and track my spending. I think it does help to budget but I do go over budget usually. How does one develop will power?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> I think the intent is to not stop buying food, but discretionary purchases like clothes. However, with a trip to the States coming up, I am finding my resolve weakening. I still haven't discovered how to curb my eating out and clothing spending even though I budget and track my spending. I think it does help to budget but I do go over budget usually. How does one develop will power?


Lol... I just realized that I don't buy that much on a monthly basis, except food. I buy some clothing for work, but it's usually because there is a need. 

Though not eating it for a month would a good one for people to do.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I can do it.... if we go for this month to AI resort


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> I think the intent is to not stop buying food, but discretionary purchases like clothes. However, with a trip to the States coming up, I am finding my resolve weakening. I still haven't discovered how to curb my eating out and clothing spending even though I budget and track my spending. I think it does help to budget but I do go over budget usually. *How does one develop will power*?


 ... leave your ccards, wallet and/or smartphone at home. This prevents you from buying anything which works every time even when you have the urge to. :encouragement:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

latebuyer said:


> How does one develop will power?


Pay for everything in cash. Then you'll experience the pain of handing over something tangible and watching the dollars disappear from your wallet. You will also find that your wallet becomes empty.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> For food it actually could work. This assumes that you have other good at home though. If you by just enough for the week, then it doesn't matter.
> 
> Ironically, I am on a cheese stoppage at home ur house. We love cheese and different types of cheese. I spend $150 on cheese recently, but yet keep buying more cheese. I have told the kids, we eat up all the cheese in the fridge, and then we will buy more. No more cheese for the month




Go to the states to buy cheese and then you will be ok. If you are not near the border this will be a problem.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I should say this is a great idea to clear out your fridge and freezer so that you don't throw as much out.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

Regarding all the comments about food, if you actually went to the linked web site, they explicitly say this doesn't include necessities like food, medicine, etc. It's only discretionary spending, i.e. don't buy things that eventually end up in a landfill.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

new dog said:


> Go to the states to buy cheese and then you will be ok. If you are not near the border this will be a problem.


We are not near the border, and I have to say I am not a huge fan of diary in the US. We have been there for periods of time, and I have found the milk a little 'off' in taste, not in a gone bad type of way. Doesn't matter anyways because we don't live near the border


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

How ironic this thread. We have just conditionally a new home. With a short possession date , we have decided to not buy anything (Unless it's related to the move) or repairing our current home. 

This includes food. 

We have agreed until we move in we will only allow the following items to be purchased

Milk, bread, fruits, and veggies. No meat, will will eat from the freezer. We are going to try and eat down our pantry. 
No other purchases, except the Xmas presents for and our kids. 
We will buy items that we don't have in order to prepare for the move, like packing supplies. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Richy (Nov 12, 2016)

I've done it pretty much with clothes! No need to buy new ones actually every month - 1-2 times per year is okay.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Richy said:


> I've done it pretty much with clothes! No need to buy new ones actually every month - 1-2 times per year is okay.


That doesn't sound like you are really done with clothes. Like a recovering alcoholic, you should not touch it at all. Ever.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I decided to try again and tried a buy nothing for the length of my visa statement. I was doing really well and then today (the second last day of the ban) i spent money on clothes. I still think my visa total is less then normal but i don't think i'll try a ban again. It just doesn't seem to work. Its better i just try to stick to my budget. Clothes is one of my problem categories Still i think aiming for a low visa statement is more motivating then a buy nothing month as it is always nice to have a low visa amount due.


----------



## corporatefinance (Feb 17, 2017)

This is awesome!! I regularly try to do "buy nothing days" where I won't spend a single dollar.... buy nothing month is next level lol


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Almost every month is buy nothing month for me, except food. There are even some months I could almost go without buying food, due to sale shopping. Christmas shopping and new clothes every two or three years. 

I think it's easy when you hate shopping. If you have many years of budgeting, clearing everything out of the daily account but money for bills or rent/mortgage (excess to debt payment or savings), there's nothing left to spend anyway. The budgeting is brainwashing, making you think you're broke. lol

Instead of looking at it as buy nothing month, look at it as debt repayment month, or savings month. Not deprivation, but future freedom.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I like the idea of thinking about it as a savings month. That is a much more positive way to look at it. Maybe if i tried to have a savings goal?


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I could do it on my own - probably even with food, it would be a good opportunity to use up older stock. But other family members would not be so interested.


----------

